# Tyres wanted: Winter 215/75 16 113



## jonybakery (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm finding it very hard to find some winter tyres for my motorhome. I've ordered Hankook's through blackcircles.com but they can't deliver on the order.

There seems to be a shortage of them in the UK at the moment.

Can anyone recommend a retailer or other brands? I've seen this set:

http://www.allnewtyres.co.uk/tyre-details.asp?id=3759&size=WINTER-215 75 16 /113/111

But I don't know the brand. Does anyone have these?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jon,

There are some New Michelin tyres on ebay Item number: 390255973669

plus try this website

http://www.tyremen.co.uk/winter-tyres.html?gclid=CLq4mcW0lqUCFchH4wod1S2ydA

Or this one

http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/

Good luck
Eric


----------



## jonybakery (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks but those Michelin on ebay are the wrong size.

Tried those websites and they have nothing in stock.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Italia (Apr 19, 2009)

Try www.mytyres.co.uk had plenty in stock, 4 or 5 brands to choose from and will deliver.

Remember to select Lt Truck Tyres not Winter or again you'll get a negative result.


----------

